# f250 4X4 Problems



## Yoohoo42 (Dec 15, 2008)

my 4X4 is till not working. I was told it was the eletronic shift motor on the transfer case. I took off the old one and noticed that the transfer case was shifted into 4X4. I'm assuiming. They said the shift motor is shipped in 2 wheel high and the transfer case will not match up. It has manual hubs. That are locked. But still nothing. All the lights on the dash are lite. and it is now in 4X4 low but now 4X4 but is in low. Iam at a loss. I think its time to take it in, I was hoping it was an ez fix or somthing I can do myself. Any ideas? The truck is a 2000.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Might be the vacuum solenoid on the passenger inner fender, should have an electrical plug on top and 2 vac lines coming out of it, if there isn't vac being applied to the lines, the hubs won't lock. The transfer case will engage like usual, but the hubs won't engage to transfer the power to the wheels. Mine is doing that too on occasion.


----------



## Yoohoo42 (Dec 15, 2008)

I will try that. Thank you. Do you know about the Lights? and why it wont shift out of low?


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Yoohoo42;731126 said:


> I will try that. Thank you. Do you know about the Lights? and why it wont shift out of low?


You have to be in neutral stopped and your foot on the brake pedal to shift from 4L to 4H or vise versa


----------



## Yoohoo42 (Dec 15, 2008)

I have tried everything and it wont come out of low.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Yoohoo42;731230 said:


> I have tried everything and it wont come out of low.


You did leave the engine running when you did the steps above right?


----------



## Yoohoo42 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes it was running.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Probably the shift solenoid


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

You can shift the t-case with pliers or vice grips if need be.


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

Just went through the same crap. 00 Super duty. Put a remanufactured electronic t case shifter on and it went bad 3 days later. took it back, got another one and all is good. Just give me a lever. If you rely on the vacuum locking hubs they will let you down eventually. Get a set of Warn hubs and throw the factory junk away. Pretty easy to put on.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Yoohoo42 said he has manual hubs that are locked. Forget about the hubs guys!


----------



## T&MSnowMan (Jan 14, 2009)

I have an 06 F250 with the electric shift and vacuum yada yada...and 2 storms ago I had a problem with it not coming out of 4Lo...I had to back up 50ft , apply the brakes heavily until it stopped, then put transmission in Nuetral and then it took itself out (the 4Lo light wouldnt come out on my dash cluster as well) as soon as I did the above it came right out and it was fine! Make sure you put the selector switch in 2WD before doing this, it should switch itself right out...And you dont need to be in nuetral to switch between 4Hi and 4Lo..You should be stopped, but can switch while in gear...Two storms ago was the first time I ever had that issue...Hope this helps!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Did you replace the hubs? The factory ones go bad


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Hmmmm....Yoohoo42 said he has electronic shift on the fly and the manual hubs are locked. It's pretty obvious that the hubs have been replaced.


----------



## T&MSnowMan (Jan 14, 2009)

hmm..and the saga continues...


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

It's your Tranfercase shift module!!! It's located on the transfer case!! Mine went again yesterday AGAIN and am waiting for the new one to come in Friday! Need anymore help let me know. I'm going to find the thread about this!


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

SuperDuty;735589 said:


> It's your Tranfercase shift module!!! It's located on the transfer case!! Mine went again yesterday AGAIN and am waiting for the new one to come in Friday! Need anymore help let me know. I'm going to find the thread about this!


Let me just add this...The two times this has happened both lights come on on the dash, 4x4 and 4x4 low. What you can do for now is disconnect both plugs under the truck and pull the 30 amp fuse feeding the TCSM, and make sure you have the transfer case shifted into 2wd a 9/16 box wrench will work. Hope this little bit helps!

Rich


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

thats what I think. its the shift motor. put a brand new one on it flip the switch and watch it work. if you dont want to hassle with putting it on just get one unplug your other one and plug hat one in let it hang and listen to see if it switches out. when my 4x4 didnt work when I got my truck I hooked my jump it up to it on a bench test and it worked. then the motor looked fine. and thats what the problem was and the front oem ford hubs were shot so I had them put warn manual lockouts on it.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Replaced mine Sunday and had the codes cleared today by a buddy of mine! Works fine now. The good part about it going when it did, it was still under warrenty!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperDuty;740771 said:


> Replaced mine Sunday and had the codes cleared today by a buddy of mine! Works fine now. The good part about it going when it did, it was still under warrenty!


I bought one with a lifetime warranty


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

*2000 f350 ESOF problem*

I was plowing the other night and my 4x4 stopped working. At first the 4x4 light was on but no 4x4 so I switched it off and back to on and no light and no 4x4. checked fuses, switched relays under the hood. checked for 12 volts at the shift motor and at the control plug on the transfer case and there is none. I do have 12 volts at two terminals in each relay plug. I changed the dash switch with one off a working truck and no change. Any advise would be appreciated


----------



## gusdust (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like the transfer case shift motor is shot. It seems to be going around lately. Happened twice in the same week to me.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Like it has been said earlier, sounds like it's the the Switch motor. Disconnect both plugs to it and remove the TC switch motor. Now, if you need to use your 4x4, use a 9/16th wrench and shift it into 4x4 and just lock and unlock your hubs when needed also pull the 30 amp fuse to it! If not just shift it into 2wd! It is actually pretty simple!! 

Good Luck!


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

I took the plate that holds the shift motor and the sensor off a spare transfer case and traded with the old one and my 4x4 works. must have been the motor. Thanks for the help Scott


----------

